# Lawn Tractor



## dixiejacket (May 11, 2011)

Buying a new lawn tractor this week.  The choices in engine are a Briggs & Stratton or a Kohler.  Anyone have experience and a recommendation?


----------



## Washington95 (May 11, 2011)

I'd probably go with best warranty and reputation for service.  While Kohler used to be a top rated engine, I've heard that that isn't the case any more.  The mower I now have is a ZTR with a Kawasaki, which is now supposedly one of the best, but I've had great service with B&S,  but nothing recently.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 11, 2011)

I'd go Kohler....but the last one I had was an older one.  Now I have Honda and Kawasaki.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 11, 2011)

Either are good engines. I've had both, and with good preventative maintaince, great service from both. Currently have a John Deere with a twin cylinder Briggs. Slow to start the first time in the morning, but runs great the rest of the day.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 11, 2011)

Troy Built tractor with Briggs twin...3 yrs with no problems.....
Plenty of power, easy to start and good on gas....


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 11, 2011)

I have spent many of days standing a 300 pound mower strait up while my dady works on it in the 98 degree days. We have everything that can happen to a mower happen except a engine blowing(knocking on wood) get the one who has the best buillt deck and the simpliest one to work on. After trying to put on a drive belt on a china murray the other day when it was 92. I understand why the local small engine repair man is a alchoholic. So what I'm saying is buy the best look for metal pulleys on stuff opossed to plastic. And so fourth.


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 12, 2011)

I've always heard Kohler is better than a B&S...never liked the B&S on pressure washers..but

Not sure how much TRACTor you need, and there will be a few on here that bad mouth them, but my $1400.00 Home Depot John Deere L100 42in cut with the 17.5 hp briggs and stratton runs as good as the day I bought it in 2006.


----------



## georgia_home (May 12, 2011)

Kohler on mine. Runs good. I like it.

Had 1 problem. Fuel pump flooded engine into oil reserve.

Investigate getting a manual fuel cutoff installed.


----------



## B@ssAss@ssin (May 15, 2011)

I've had a 16.5 Kohler on a 42 inch cut Craftsman and it's ran great for the last 8 years. I cut 2.5 acres every other week. In the 8 years I've never had to do anything to the motor other than change the oil once a year and change the air filter as needed.  The carb never gets clogged up...cranks up right off the bat every spring. Keep the oil changed and air filter clean and you won't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Southern4x4 (May 24, 2011)

Had a snapper with a Briggs. 15 years later mower still cranks right up.


----------



## CAL (May 24, 2011)

Have had about all makes thru the years.Never had any motor trouble but am a fanatic about engine service.Clean oil and air cleaner is the life of any engine.


----------



## wilber85 (May 25, 2011)

I have heard from a lot of people (my lawnmower repair guy) that the Kohler is a better engine.  Only the Kohler Command though...the Courage is no good.

I think they are so close though it is like splitting hairs...


----------

